# Hercules vs Perseus (mythological versions)



## enzymeii (Jul 26, 2010)

vs


Hercules brings class 100 strength, a lion-pelt thick enough to repel arrows, and arrows dipped in hydra's blood.

Perseus brings the Winged Sandals of Hermes, the Sword of Zeus, the Shield of Athena and the Helmet of Hades.

Assume they also have all other standard equipment.  Both have full knowledge of each other's abilities and feats.  Fight takes place on Mt. Olympus.  

Scenario 2: Hercules gets to use captured Cerberus, Perseus gets to use Medusa's head.


----------



## Seyta (Jul 26, 2010)

The invisibility granted by the Helmet of Hades coupled with the petrification abilities of Medusa's head should be enough to win this for Perseus.

Although if Cerberus is in possession of normal-doglike abilities, then his enhanced sense of smell might just allow him to track and eat Perseus, or distract him long enough for Hercules to hit him with an arrow (one is all it should take)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2010)

Hercules is actually intelligent and Medusa does'nt compare to some of things Hercules fought, Perseus hid from Medusa no? He does have the strength advantage. He's also a skilled combatant/hand to hand. If he gets everything from the 12 tasks he might be able to pull it off but then again Perseus has some H4X equipment here himself.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't even think that Perseus can do anything to Hercules without Medusa's head. The guy was able to live for awhile with the Hydra's poison on him. That stuff is supposed to instantly kill anyone who breathes it.


----------



## Reddan (Jul 26, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> I don't even think that Perseus can do anything to Hercules without Medusa's head. The guy was able to live for awhile with the Hydra's poison on him. That stuff is supposed to instantly kill anyone who breathes it.



This is a good match up since Perseus and Theseus are the only other two heroes, who could ever compete with Hercules. The scimitar of adamant he had would definitely slice Hercules up. It would probably slice through even the Nemean lions pelt. Still Hercules probably wins this. He was the greatest of the Greek heroes, by far the strongest and the only one, who could ever fight the Gods. He was skilled with every weapon  and though Perseus has flight, Hercules would eventually take him down being the best archer in the Greek world.


----------

